# Taylor Swift - 2013 VMA Collage 2880p (x1)



## Devilfish (6 Sep. 2020)

Superscharf. Und die Bildqualität auch 


​


----------



## frank63 (7 Sep. 2020)

Sie schaut echt klasse aus.


----------



## Brian (7 Sep. 2020)

Schöne Collage von der jungen Taylor :thx: :thx: :thx:


----------



## Punisher (13 Sep. 2020)

Danke für Taylor


----------

